# Polished Bliss®: Enzo Ferrari - The Full Write Up (250+ Pics)



## Clark @ PB

This is quite a big un' so go make yourself a tea or coffee first :thumb:

Hopefully by now you'll have seen our HD video giving a brief insight into this detail, if not then here it is: Enzo Ferrari Ne Plus Ultra

This post is a far more in depth write up which will hopefully give you a feel for the level of work involved. I've tried to include as much as possible to hopefully give those who haven't been as fortunate as myself to get up close with one of these fine machines an idea of what it's really like 

So early on the Monday morning we heard that unmistakeable Enzo rumble in the distance and a few seconds later appeared the car that would lead me to serious sleep deprivation and lack of a social life for the next 2 weeks 










The car had a light layer of dirt and grime gathered whilst caught in a rain shower the day before - you'll be glad to learn that this is no garage queen, it gets regular use in the dry months. We'd carried out a Protection Detail on it approx 12 months ago so I was fairly hopefull that the existing protection would lead to a pretty quick and easy wash process.



























































































Before getting started with the detail I grabbed Pete from Vinyl Technics who is located directly across from us in the Business Park to cover up the front vinyl number plate (for privacy and also to make filming of the video easier):










The rear plate was removed which then left loads of sticky fixers welded onto the paintwork so using some Autosmart Tardis and tissue paper they were left to soak for 5/10 minutes:










This then allowed the sticky fixers to come off cleanly in one piece:



















It was then "fingers in your ears time" as the car was fired up and moved outside ready for the wash stage.

If you would like to hear what that sounded like then click here - Enzo start up in the PB studio

The yellow button on the steering wheel was pressed to raise the nose which gave me an extra bit of room to clean:




























As usual I began with a pre rinse of the wheels with water at a temperature of approx 50/60 degrees:










Auto Finesse Imperial was sprayed on one wheel at a time:










Wheel woolies and brushes at the ready:




























Once all 4 wheels were cleaned and a couple of minor tar spots removed with Auto Finesse ObliTARate I moved on to the tyres and arches. In my opinion there's no better product for this than Auto Finesse Citrus Power:



















Tyres scrubbed with a stiff brush:










Arches done with an old Wheel Woolie:










Then fully rinsed, as you'll see throughout this detail there's no end of carbon fibre on this car:










Onto the engine bay now, this was still looking pretty good after the detail we carried out on it this time last year with just a few traces of light dirt and dust:



















The cleaning ability of the hot water through the pressure washer was all that was needed here so I carefully rinsed it down with light pressure:










The car was then foamed a couple of times and left to dwell for a few minutes while I went round all the exterior trims etc with a brush...



















A thorough rinse followed, Swissvax Crystal Rock still beading nicely from last year:










With the 2 bucket method and Meguiars Shampoo Plus I then washed the car, as you can see from my water proofs it had begin to chuck down with rain as it always seems to whenever I do any work outside! 



















Another rinse followed and as there were no tar spots present I moved the car inside to be clayed, including the wheels:










Even the clay showed very little signs of contamination but it's always better to be sure the paint is 100% clean before any machine polishing 

A combination of PB Luxury Drying Towels and the Metro Vac were used to fully dry the car:



















At this point the paint was ready to be polished but before that I had to check to see how much clear coat was on the car. Obviously the Enzo doesn't have a single metal panel on it so a normal paint gauge wouldn't be able to produce any readings. This is where the Positector 200 comes in to play as it has the ability to read thicknesses on composite panels including individual layers.

Before every car the gauge is calibrated to ensure it's reading accurately, in the first picture it's reading a thickness of approx 50 microns:



















Now with 27 microns:










129 microns:










256 microns:










The shims won't be 100% accurate so I was happy with these readings, I generally find that the higher the number the slightly less accurate the gauge reads but as with all gauges they should be used just to give you a rough idea of what you're playing with, never take it as gospel - If a gauge tells you there's 45 microns of clear I wouldn't go removing 40 thinking it's safe 

Happy that the gauge was going to be as accurate as possible I spent the next few hours taking hundreds of readings. This car was incredibly consistent, one of the most consistent cars I've ever done in fact with clear coat levels between 20-30 microns over the majority of the car:



















Now going by modern day cars 30 microns isn't that thick but it was more than I was hoping for to be honest 

Just to give you an idea of what the clear coat thickness is, this shim is 27 microns!



















So not much thicker than a human hair, pretty amazing that you can still compound heavily and even sand away at it and not go through (well, hopefully!  :lol

Anyways, enough of the blurb and lets see what condition the paintwork is in - I should point out now that alot of these defects will have been present from the day the car left the production line. You would expect a new car (and certainly one of this kind of value) to be perfect from day 1 but as we all know that's far from the case:




















































































































































































































































So as you can see I was faced with a mix of random scratches, scuffs, buffer trails and sanding pig tails to have fun with!

Next step was to settle on a polish and pad combination that would remove as much defects as possible whilst also removing as little clear coat as possible. I'd read previously that the Enzo's were known for having pretty hard paint and this one was no different (I'd put it along the lines of BMW hardness) as I had to eventually settle for a 3 stage approach consisting of:

*1* - Menzerna 3.02 and Lake Country Foamed Wool @ approx 1800rpm's.
*2* - Menzerna 2.03S and Lake Country HT/Meguiars Polishing Pads @ 1500/1800rpm's.

The 3rd stage was the refining which was to be done later on.

Using the laser method I was able to identify the same point before and after polishing (after allowing the paint to cool) to measure how much clear coat was being removed:










On average, after a couple of hits per panel with the wool and then the follow up with 2.03S only 2-3 microns were removed - if that. Perfect! 

You'll notice in some of the pics that all the panel edges were taped up, this is something I generally always do on any hand painted car to prevent striking through as the edges will tend to be thinner:



















Even on something as small as the door lock I take no chances, this method is actually pretty useful for parking sensors in bumpers etc :thumb:












































As you can see in this pic, you are left with a 1-2mm outline but this is sorted during the refining stage with a DA machine which you can use to machine over parts such as locks and badges and it's much kinder to panel edges compared to the rotary:










So onto some correction pictures in no particular order, these are all after the first 2 stages of correction which was firstly with the wool...










...and then foam followed by an IPA wipedown:










































The doors were handy for polishing when opened:










Half way there:


























The scratches next to the petrol cap were quite bad:


























Here you can clearly see the carbon fibre weave through the paint, I wish my car could do that 










Deep sanding marks on the door:










After 3.02 and wool:










After 2.03S to remove the wool marks:










































































Half way through removing a cluster of sanding marks on top of the N/S wing:





































Fully removed:


----------



## Clark @ PB

The tail lights were removed to gain easier access for polishing:


























Auto Finesse Tripple was used to freshen up the recesses:




























































































When taping up more fragile parts like painted mesh etc then it's always a good idea to stick the tape to your t-shirt/trousers first to make it a bit less sticky:










Then slowly pull the tape back on itself when removing:


























A big thank you goes out to Mat at Aspire To Detail who sent me his Rotary Extension Bars while I waited on the next batch to be made in the group buy - these were particularly usefull for the tighter areas where you need to be able to see where the pad is at all times:










They made correcting even the tightest areas much easier:

































With all the main correction work completed I then turned my attention to the front bumper. The orange peel was far greater than the rest of the car and as a result it was going to let the overall finish suffer if I didn't do something about it...










So let's start wet sanding a £750,000 car! (It goes without saying we are fully insured for this)



















Polishing out the sanding marks:










The difference before and after sanding was pretty obvious:










































That's not a scratch in the above pic next to the bulb reflection, it's the leg of the camera tripod 

Nose still to be sanded, to the right of it has been done:










Nose before and after:

















Once that was done I machined the door shuts and carbon fibre:



































*50/50*










You may or may not see a difference in this before and after, I know I can so I'm including it anyways 

















Finally it was time for me to put the car outside again so I could give the studio a good sweep and clean of the floor to get rid of all the polishing dust:










The car was then washed again and dried off with the Metro Vac before I began the third and final stage of machine polishing to refine the finish.

Some might wonder why I used the DA to finish? Well as already mentioned earlier on, it's much safer on panel edges and as a result can sort out those 1-2mm areas that were taped off during compounding and in my opinion when a car is 99% LSP ready (as this one was after the first 2 stages) it's generally much quicker to refine compared to the rotary.

This also might hopefully go some way to rubbishing the theory that some people seem to push that DA's can't produce crystal clear finishes, all you need is the right pad,polish and technique :thumb:

Menzerna 85RE was polish of choice for refining combined with Lake Country HT Crimson finishing pads. Meguiars Finishing Spot pads were also used in smaller areas with the rotary when needed:




























And then PHEW! Machine Polishing over (well, 99.9% of it)  Just over 96 hours in total but it was most definitely worth it as the finished pictures will show.

But we're not ready for those yet!

LSP (Last Step Product) of choice was 2 coats of Auto Finesse Desire:



















Approx 12 hours in between each coat.

The door shuts and all interior carbon fibre were all done with this too:



















The tail lights were machined, waxed, re-fitted and then checked to make sure all 4 worked:










Prancing Horse polished and protected with Werkstat Prime Strong:



















Swissvax Opaque cleaner and wax were used on all the exterior matt surfaces:



































Auto Finesse Rejuvenate was used to prep the wheels before Swissvax Autobahn was applied for protection:



















All exterior glass was protected with Nanolex:










The ever faithfull Sun Gun being used to check for smears:










Interior glass cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal:










All vents etc dusted out with a Swissvax Detailing Brush:










Rubber mats (which are fixed in place) were vaccumed and then cleaned with Auto Finesse Citrus Power:




























Leather cleaned with a Swissvax Leather Brush and Auto Finesse Hide Cleanser:



















Auto Finesse Hide Conditioner used to feed the leather:










Door rubbers etc fed with Swissvax Seal Feed:










Round the back of the car now and on to the work of art that is the engine bay. The carbon fibre had some water spotting:










This was easily removed with Menzerna 203S and a Meguiars Polishing Spot Pad:



















Same process for the rest of the CF pieces:



















Auto Finesse Mercury was used with the rotary to bring the exhaust silencer up a treat:










That's pretty much all the time I had for pictures up to that point but all that really remained was a check over of the car and a final wipe down to remove some slight hazing from the wax oils.

I did give the key a quick going over though, Menzerna 203S/AF Mercury and then waxed with Desire 



















That's about it, I guess I better show you some final pictures. The majority of the pictures up to here have all been taken with my Compact camera but all the afters were taken with the Canon. These have all been taken straight from the camera and resized with no messing about in photoshop etc - the raw images are available upon request if you don't believe us 

Here's what 144 odd hours of detailing looks like....
































































































































































































































































































































































And a few arty ones 
































































Before I end this I thought I'd make a couple of small but what we think are a couple of rather important points. On various forums that the video has been posted on, there's been the odd person saying that this sort of detail is a complete waste of money and that all the hard work will be undone as soon as it gets wet/dirty. It would without a doubt be stating the obvious on a detailing forum that a well prepared and protected car will continue to look its best for many many months (if not several years depending on mileage) to come, but maybe people on the outside looking in may want to consider that.

Secondly, the cost of this detail equates to approx 0.5% of the total value of the car, I dont think I need to say any more than that? 

As always, many thanks for taking the time to look at another one of our posts and if you made it to the end without yawning then well done :thumb::lol:

Clark


----------



## oliver.james

Wow! It's immediately clear a huge huge amount of effort, skill and passion has gone into that.


----------



## Clark @ PB

And it would appear the sound cloud website is down at the moment so if you click the link to hear the car start up you probably won't get to - it should be up and running again soon though as it was fine earlier :thumb:


----------



## Sneak Attack

Meh. I've seen better..... 

Aye right! 

Flawless as ever but you've really excelled yourself on that one.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing

Brilliant!! Stunning work as always! 


Chris


----------



## RandomlySet

That looks such a deep shade of red in the final few photos! Looks stunning!

Looks like you've had more use out of those bars on one car than I have in total since owning them  Then again, I've not had that many "awkward" cars to do, they just come in handy for under mirrors, and parts of bumpers where the head of the rotary would normally touch the car.


----------



## Auto Detox

Awesome Clark, echo your sentiments about some of the other website posts read some of them & totally agree with you. Love the second from last shot !

Baz


----------



## RandomlySet

Clark @ PB said:


> And it would appear the sound cloud website is down at the moment so if you click the link to hear the car start up you probably won't get to - it should be up and running again soon though as it was fine earlier :thumb:


I got it working, just deleted the "http://www.http.com/" that it showed at the start of the URL.... Just went straight here: soundcloud.com/polishedbliss/ferrari-enzo-starting-up


----------



## urbhind

Absolutely fantastic job


----------



## Tricky Red

Magnificent Clark - top class detailing at its best.


----------



## Sim

Awesome thread, awesome work, awesome car.

Interesting to note that during a protection detail you used Crystal Rock, and on a Ne Plus Ultra you've used AF Desire. Is it really that good?


----------



## Alan W

I find the word awesome gets over used these days but this detail truly deserves it Clark! 

Much respect to you and Rich for the sheer quality of the detail, write-ups, photographs and video! :thumb:

Detailing utopia! :argie:

Alan W


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Totally totally Goddam stunning!

The write up of write ups there,cheers. Very good read.


----------



## AaronGTi

Epic


----------



## jedi-knight83

Clark @ PB said:


> And it would appear the sound cloud website is down at the moment so if you click the link to hear the car start up you probably won't get to - it should be up and running again soon though as it was fine earlier :thumb:


soundcloud is fine... you just missed a www.


----------



## jedi-knight83

oh and nice detail BTW. I came back onto DW just to read it


----------



## Dwayne

Absolutely immense!!! thats perfection, love the wet sanding on the nose… incredible, thanks for posting.


----------



## matzagrin

Dear God! Brilliant!


----------



## ChrisST

What a thread. Stunning work Clark, just stunning. Thanks for taking the time to post this up, it's threads like this that make me strive to do better work myself.
Regarding the comments elsewhere.. some people will just never get it.  To me it's the same as people who restore old paintings, an Enzo is a work of art in my eyes..why not make it look like it should..or better in this case. :thumb:


----------



## Chuffy

amazing car and a very nice write up. I'm sure you don't need to explain your services on here as you will always get other people on forums comming out with the same comments.

Looks like thoes extensions came in handy, will have to get myself a set. 

Nice job mate.


----------



## Mad Ad

Awesome finish Clark, do like the 50/50 shot of the carbon fibre panel, got to love Auto Finesse Desire a brilliant wax for an awesome car.


----------



## Derekh929

Simply stunning and fantastic write up paint looks superb with desire


----------



## richard33dees

absolutely stunning work on a stunning car! :argie::argie:


----------



## lesdon499

OMG That is absolutely amazing! Well done the pics were worth waiting for :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

-Mat- said:


> I got it working, just deleted the "http://www.http.com/" that it showed at the start of the URL.... Just went straight here: soundcloud.com/polishedbliss/ferrari-enzo-starting-up





jedi-knight83 said:


> soundcloud is fine... you just missed a www.


Indeed you're right guys,just edited it on my phone while walking the dog 

Thanks


----------



## Kev_mk3

amazing work


----------



## Scrim-1-

Incredibile work!!!

Thanks for taking your time do do such a thorough write up on a stunning car.

Clark are the megs pads used V1 or V2?


----------



## Ronnie

simply stunning Clark.. not only is the level of the detail 100% but also the photography is up tehrer with the best of them.. Credit to you guys.

TBH Clark. with ref to the last paragraph in your write up I would not even have bothered to give them the light of day with regards to any adverce comments directed towards you guys. Its not really for you to have to justify your job to the likes of those people the level of your professionalism with keep the order books full thats for sure!


----------



## griff-91

Simply stunning 

Out of interest, is this one on the standard exhaust? I heard somewhere alot of Enzo's run Tubi ones instead?


----------



## Miguel Pestana

Simply stunning, amazing job


----------



## VWman

Could not get any better FACT!


----------



## Racer

Truly inspiring work guys and thank you so much for posting this thread in such a nice way :thumb:

Regards

Rui


----------



## SteveTDCi

Great work as usual, I always look forward to your write ups. Out of interest what did you use on the tyres ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Simply awesome stuff Clark. Amazing photos, write up, finish and car!!

Bar raising stuff yet again!


----------



## JMB

Raising the bar again as always Clark, nothing short of stunning....

Regards
John

PS I wrote this without seeing Russ's reply above lol


----------



## DW58

Truly amazing work - the yardstick by which all others should be measured.


----------



## ampbmw

anyone who thinks thats a waste of money has never owned a car like that, because anyone discerning enough to own a piece of art appreciates its condition being at the highest standard. It's a bit like saying a day at the spa is useless because you're going to get dirty again and stressed again....

Also, with proper protection matched with proper maintenance washes, that finish will LAST

Always regard your work as the highest standard in the world Clark!


----------



## OverTimeDetaile

This is the best read I ever read in my life. Thank you so much!


----------



## zippo

Clark appart from the normal remarks ALL your details receive,why would you think people would doubt your word. Have i missed something. Has someone make a comment that their own skill set cant back up ????. Or is it more to do with a talent that you and the other pros have had to work hard to achieve and harder to maintain _Just a thought_

Darren


----------



## JBirchy

Just incredible. Was following this the whole way through and it's just the most amazing detail given to the most amazing car. Well done and thanks so much for taking the time to share it with us!


----------



## dubstyle

This is amazing, Great work.

i've still not seen one on the road yet :-(


----------



## richard33dees

dubstyle said:


> This is amazing, Great work.
> 
> i've still not seen one on the road yet :-(


I'm keeping my fingers crossed I'll see this very one at a Scottish Italian car day this year.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gleammachine

Beautiful work on an equally beautiful car.:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

A fantastic write up of detailing done to the highest standard. Inspirational stuff. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Wow nice work lads lovely car and a lovely finish


----------



## FabrizioTDI

Wonderful job Clark


----------



## .Z.R.

Epic.


----------



## Mini 360

Proud to say you are my local detailer. Awesome, awesome job as expected!


----------



## tonyy

Amazing


----------



## Ebbe J

Impressive job Clark, I really like the way everything is taped off to protect the car. And what a finish in the afters!

It's funny that you mention the Ferrari paint being a bit like BMW, I've also found that 3.02 can work wonders on both. Even though Menzerna make heavier cutting products, the 3.02 is a great compromise between a good cut and a product which finishes down quite well. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## davec

stunning, simply stunning. thank you for sharing this with us mere mortals!


----------



## horned yo

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Best detail i have ever seen


----------



## 3976

Speechless.


----------



## gally

Detailing workmanship of a stupendous standard. 

Never failed to enjoy a PB write up and this is no exception, so in depth and so much knowledge.

Many comments from the owner?


----------



## burtz

Awesome.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Sim said:


> Awesome thread, awesome work, awesome car.
> 
> Interesting to note that during a protection detail you used Crystal Rock, and on a Ne Plus Ultra you've used AF Desire. Is it really that good?


Crystal Rock is a fantastic wax and as you can see from the pics it's very durable however I've now used so much of it I find it a pain to get it out the tub now and to be honest I'm quite liking Desire at the moment anyways - it's easily up there with all other high end waxes in my opinion 



Scrim-1- said:


> Incredibile work!!!
> 
> Thanks for taking your time do do such a thorough write up on a stunning car.
> 
> Clark are the megs pads used V1 or V2?


V2 mate 



griff-91 said:


> Simply stunning
> 
> Out of interest, is this one on the standard exhaust? I heard somewhere alot of Enzo's run Tubi ones instead?


This one is standard, I think we'd have had to strengthen the walls of the Studio if it had Tubi's fitted! :doublesho:lol:



SteveTDCi said:


> Great work as usual, I always look forward to your write ups. Out of interest what did you use on the tyres ?


Sorry, i forgot to mention - Swissvax Pneu :thumb:



gally said:


> Detailing workmanship of a stupendous standard.
> 
> Never failed to enjoy a PB write up and this is no exception, so in depth and so much knowledge.
> 
> Many comments from the owner?


Quietly happy I would say :thumb:

Thanks for all the feedback guys and regarding the comments from other forums - I'm perfectly fine if people decide detailing isn't their thing as we're still a small minority and probably always will. What grinds my gears is when detailing gets instantly dismissed when people either don't know the full facts and benefits or just blatantly choose to ignore them as it makes it easier for them to justify criticising it.

At the end of the day as long as our customers are happy that's the main thing but I think the detailing community gets unfair criticism at times.


----------



## UCD

Unbelievable!


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Stunning finish :thumb: If I ever win the lottery I'm entrusting my hypercar to you guys


----------



## tom-225

As always you guys produce some of the most stunning work!!!


----------



## amiller

Bold move with your new pricing policy of 0.5% of the cars value. :thumb: :lol:

The write-up is spot on- exactly what I wanted to see as a detailer. Much more of the processes of what actually went on compared to the video. For that reason I actually preferred the Lambo Ne Plus Ultra video to the Enzo one (take that feedback as you want!) 

One picture I was dying to see in the afters- a full square on rear picture- Rich?


----------



## FINCarbin

:thumb: can't really say nothing, so stunning your work is.


----------



## Ben K

Lovely!


----------



## Dream Detail

fantastic write up!!! to stay focused and determined to get that result on every panel, every trim piece, every nook time after time is amazing and i admire this trait lots. it was clearly a long job and i imagine it wasnt all easy going and straight forward. 

it looked like taping up was a skill all on its own, and a great demonstration to all that prepertaion is vital on jobs like this. 

it seems this valet had eveything, from wet sanding, extension bar use, to car key polishing and i salute you sir, the car demanded everything you had to offer and you knocked it out the park.

awesome awesome work


----------



## Dream Detail

p.s can i ask how you tackled the ferrari badge (lettering) on the rear? ie: polishing around it, by hand? sorry if i missed this in the write up.


----------



## samm

Simply stunning matey.


----------



## leemckenna

stunning work great right up thanks


----------



## AndyC

S'alright I suppose.....

Excellent work on a stunning car mate. Haven't read the negative comments but irrelevant IMO.


----------



## tontsy

this is one reason as to why i signed up to this site! 

simply amazing! Thanks for the thread, certainly made me evening!


----------



## NickA

Wow. That is a truly stunning job, well done!!!! :thumb:

Some very good pics too


----------



## Scott_VXR

WOW! :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx

I've fallen in love.:argie:

The last few shots are CAR PORN.:car:


----------



## domandmel

absolutely stunning. i always love to see your work guys, true inspiration!


----------



## -tom-

i just wet my self.... fantastic work guys.


----------



## Mumbles

What an amazing result, well done!


----------



## NL-J

Stunning work! You even made it onto the website of one of the biggest newspapers here in Holland! Got to love that 

http://www.telegraaf.nl/autovisie/a..._Ferrari_krijgt_poetsbeurt_van_144_uur__.html

Here's the link to autovisieblog.nl, it's part of that newspaper,

http://autovisieblog.nl/nieuws/ferrari-enzo-krijgt-schoonmaakbeurt-van-144-uur/


----------



## Rowan83

God I love this car. Absolutely amazing results and photos Clark :thumb:

The very best


----------



## David Proctor

OMG......WOW...Stunning...my new favorite post on Detailing World.......

Superb work and great pictures. Many Thanks for sharing your work with us all...


----------



## Mike-93

Stunning work. I bet the owner was chuffed to bits when they saw the fruits of your labour? i was following the 'behind the scenes' thread when you had this car in and couldn't wait for the write up. Needless to say, i am even more impressed than i thought i would be, if that makes sense?! 

Just a quick question. Is there any reason that you choose waxes as your LSP rather than something more durable/scratch resistant like Gtechniq C1? The reason i ask is that this is your ultimate package for a car, so surely it would deserve the ultimate protection to lock all that work in? I know sealants aren't everyone's cup of tea, but would be great to see the thinking behind it from a professionals point of view 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## gb270

Great as always


----------



## adf27

I would love to be the owner seeing the film then all these photos  

(By the way when is the full length Enzo film coming out?? :lol


----------



## Blechdosenbill

Even your taping looks like a piece of art !

Just a wonderful write up.....

Nothing more to say :thumb::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Will_G

Great work Clark, absolutely stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## spursfan

That is stunning work on a superb car..and the pics are great
Thanks for sharing..

Kev


----------



## GTI-ED30

Just stunning :argie:


----------



## Bigstuff

Stunning workmanship and attention to detail


----------



## Clark @ PB

GolfFanBoy said:


> Stunning finish :thumb: If I ever win the lottery I'm entrusting my hypercar to you guys


Glad to hear it! (make sure it's a McLaren F1 GTR in Orange )



DnB Mad said:


> p.s can i ask how you tackled the ferrari badge (lettering) on the rear? ie: polishing around it, by hand? sorry if i missed this in the write up.


Removed it, always the best way where possible 



NL-J said:


> Stunning work! You even made it onto the website of one of the biggest newspapers here in Holland! Got to love that
> 
> http://www.telegraaf.nl/autovisie/a..._Ferrari_krijgt_poetsbeurt_van_144_uur__.html
> 
> Here's the link to autovisieblog.nl, it's part of that newspaper,
> 
> http://autovisieblog.nl/nieuws/ferrari-enzo-krijgt-schoonmaakbeurt-van-144-uur/


Ace, now that's pretty cool! Thanks 

And thanks again to everyone for the feedback


----------



## steve D

Simply immense work.


----------



## Sneak Attack

Blechdosenbill said:


> Even your taping looks like a piece of art !


It's sickening watching him tape things up. Makes it look so easy. And he massively rips it out of me watching me tape things up!


----------



## tom-225

I want a few of the arty shots in full res for Wallpapers  any way we can get them Clark?


----------



## audigex

I just jizzed pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Eurogloss

Stunning work, stunning video, stunning write-up :thumb:

Thanks for sharing 

Best Regards Mario


----------



## han_solo

such an incredible car and what a job you did there! absolutely AMAZING


----------



## scooby73

Superb write-up, fantastic photos and an awesome detail!:thumb:


----------



## Kadir

Brilliant work!


----------



## masammut

Amazing work on an amazing car! well done as usual!


----------



## paranoid73

As always a superb detail & write up. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Thanks once again guys! 



Mike-93 said:


> Stunning work. I bet the owner was chuffed to bits when they saw the fruits of your labour? i was following the 'behind the scenes' thread when you had this car in and couldn't wait for the write up. Needless to say, i am even more impressed than i thought i would be, if that makes sense?!
> 
> Just a quick question. Is there any reason that you choose waxes as your LSP rather than something more durable/scratch resistant like Gtechniq C1? The reason i ask is that this is your ultimate package for a car, so surely it would deserve the ultimate protection to lock all that work in? I know sealants aren't everyone's cup of tea, but would be great to see the thinking behind it from a professionals point of view
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Sorry, I must have missed this first time round.

A fancy nano style sealant such as Nanolex etc could have been applied but it's in my personal opinion that it wouldn't have looked as good on the solid red paint as a high end wax such as Desire did. A couple of coats of Desire will easily last 6 months + even on a daily driver and on a car such as this where durability isn't really that much of an issue anyways it will still be going strong 12 months + on.

Ease of use also has to be taken into account should the owner want to top up the protection or just give it another coat of something just for the sake of it (a wax is generally much easier to get along with for an enthusiast compared to alot of the nano sealants).

Hopefully that answers your question


----------



## Mike-93

Clark @ PB said:


> Thanks once again guys!
> 
> Sorry, I must have missed this first time round.
> 
> A fancy nano style sealant such as Nanolex etc could have been applied but it's in my personal opinion that it wouldn't have looked as good on the solid red paint as a high end wax such as Desire did. A couple of coats of Desire will easily last 6 months + even on a daily driver and on a car such as this where durability isn't really that much of an issue anyways it will still be going strong 12 months + on.
> 
> Ease of use also has to be taken into account should the owner want to top up the protection or just give it another coat of something just for the sake of it (a wax is generally much easier to get along with for an enthusiast compared to alot of the nano sealants).
> 
> Hopefully that answers your question


Thanks Clark thats a great explanation. i was just thinking of what i would do in that situation, but when you factor in all the point you mentioned that does make sense. Thanks for taking the time to answer :thumb:

All the best
Mike


----------



## dis

outstanding!
WHAT A CAR,WHAT A DETAIL!
takes some trust to let someone clean/detail your Enzo!
i dont let anyone near my cab!
WELL DONE!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

P.S LOTS OF GREAT PICTURE SHOTS THERE!

THANK YOU


----------



## RandomlySet

Some of those final pics are immense... Any chance of using these as downloadable desktop wallpapers? I'd really like a couple of them if possible. Hell, I'd even create the wallpapers for you and have them as a download from your website.


----------



## Donny_gttdi

this is some outstanding work well done, gob smacked on how many hours went into this


----------



## modo1

Stunning


----------



## Scud

I avnt been on here for a while and i thought you would have moved onto
Upper class cars by now Clark lol

Class as always from you, now im off to change my boxers after listening to 
The sound clip.

All the best


----------



## Rich @ PB

-Mat- said:


> Some of those final pics are immense... Any chance of using these as downloadable desktop wallpapers? I'd really like a couple of them if possible. Hell, I'd even create the wallpapers for you and have them as a download from your website.


I'm afraid not... we're planning on using them for commercial purposes, so do not want high resolution versions escaping into the wild so to speak.


----------



## RandomlySet

Fair enough, I see where you're coming from....

Would be nice if you did do some funky PB wallpapers


----------



## boreder

Unbelievable, outstanding work.


----------



## hedgegee

The detailing is way beyond OCD 

So crazy and the value of the car goes up a lot!

I am surprised about the paint though - not the job you guys did but that the paint doesn't excel compared to other cars when thinking it's a real expensive Ferrari. Maybe i'm just seeing it the wrong way.

In my mind detailing a car (a good detailing :lol: ) is the best money spent on a car ever. A clean car drives better than a dirty


----------



## SirFozzalot

Awesome car and awesome work. Never get tired of seeing the great work you guys do at Polished Bliss. Miss all your detailing threads on Scoobynet. Will have to keep my eyes open on here instead.


----------



## Ross08

*FANTASTIC!* One of the best details I've seen and one of the best posts on DW.

*All credit to you.*


----------



## tbadhesha

Clark, what kinfd of power washer do you use?

thanks,


----------



## BNR32

Great write up, amazing work as always !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deni2

The quality of work performed on Enzo is beyond my imagination, :doublesho.


----------



## Ian2k

Stunning results


----------



## waqasr

..this is amazing!..


----------



## Cambelt

Wow, that is incredible!


----------



## Elliot_C

Wow, just.... Wow


----------



## Smithyithy

Astonishing work, superb job mate!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Fantastic work mate!! :thumb:


----------



## angelsguardian

Amazing and I think attention to detail like this is even more important on cars like this. Good to see it's used too. Only one I've ever seen in the wild was JK's black one which was absolutely jaw droopingly gorgeous.


----------



## Knighty1884

Cracking job


----------



## id_doug

Rather shamefully I have just got round to reading the full write up on this even though I have dipped in an out of it a couple of times.

Simply stunning. The attention to detail is immense. I Love the detailing of the key


----------



## Clark @ PB

hedgegee said:


> The detailing is way beyond OCD
> 
> So crazy and the value of the car goes up a lot!
> 
> I am surprised about the paint though - not the job you guys did but that the paint doesn't excel compared to other cars when thinking it's a real expensive Ferrari. Maybe i'm just seeing it the wrong way.
> 
> In my mind detailing a car (a good detailing :lol: ) is the best money spent on a car ever. A clean car drives better than a dirty


The quality of paint on 99% of cars would surprise you, and shockingly it often gets worse the higher end you go!



tbadhesha said:


> Clark, what kinfd of power washer do you use?
> 
> thanks,


It's a Karcher HDS 601C Eco 

Thanks for all the latest comments guys :thumb:


----------



## J W

Great work and loads of detail, made for a good read thanks


----------



## HoggyR32

Wow! Absolutely fantastic job! Must be very enjoyable working on such an amazing car. 

That's not gonna do your cv any harm anyway!


----------



## DMH-01

That looks stunning :argie:


----------



## Detail Doc uk

Stunning job and when worked out for the hours you put in and products used, I would say very well priced too! 

If you think that the average brief charges over £100ph then this is a bargain frankly!


----------



## j3ggo

I have ask how does that big paddling pool work? My kids would love it.


----------



## Copey

Amazing stuff, like the arty pics.

Very impressed to see alot of AF products being used aswell, fan of there's also.


----------



## RiggerXFS

Clark @ PB said:


> The quality of paint on 99% of cars would surprise you, and shockingly it often gets worse the higher end you go!
> 
> Hi Clark,
> 
> new to DW, but felt I had to comment on the work you have carried out so far. Amazing - End of - Enough said!!!!
> 
> I'm suprised that Ferrari haven't been in touch with you guys yet to peform some more of your magic on some of their rarer pieces of art.


----------



## wanner69

I had great pleasure reading your thread, stunning sums your work up buddy. Love watching your vids too:thumb:


----------



## pushtiulk

Speachless.


----------



## StamGreek

from my favourites...i still watch the video on youtube.Bravoooo


----------



## mikeydee

Thanks for sharing. i loved every bit of the write up


----------



## ian 1

Brilliant detail but I'm confused as to autofinesse was used....surely crystal rock would have been the number one choice of wax?


----------



## Clark @ PB

ian 1 said:


> Brilliant detail but I'm confused as to autofinesse was used....surely crystal rock would have been the number one choice of wax?


Why? Desire Matches it in pretty much every way.


----------



## explorer

First class work and car :thumb:


----------



## ian 1

i have just heard some mixed opinions about it clarke thats all. hanent used it myself so cant comment.
in terms of beading and durability does it match crystal rock? I've been using scholl vintage recently which IMO is overlooked massively and bang for buck I really think its up there with the best for a daily driver


----------



## Clark @ PB

It's just as durable as Crystal Rock and in my experiences the beading stays tighter for much longer. A lot of the SV waxes tend to sheet more than bead after a few washes I find. You should see 6 months + from either though on a daily driver. (The Enzo however is far from a daily!)


----------



## ian 1

Yes the last time I had shield on it started to sheet after about 2 months ish which got on my nerves! Okay that's great I shall have to put it on my to do list! Cheers clarke


----------



## Mk3Brick

WOW! that really is speechless work you have produced. mad props to you. :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

Awesome car!


----------



## huzi

Finish is JAW DROPPINGLY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## rhyst

Omg fantastic


----------



## fethead

Even your masking is art work. Fantastic work and write up. Thats for sharing.

Richard


----------



## Ant21

Amazing car and equally amazing finish


----------



## Steve Saunders

It doesn't get much better than this. 

Amazing work, Clark! Stunning in every way!


----------

